# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  φωτογραφιες...

## michael

παιδια ειμαι στο φορουμ περιπου 2 μηνες!!!οσο περιεργο και αν ακουστει δεν ξερω ακομη πως να δημιουργω αλμπουμ και πως να βαλω την εικονα μουθ στο προφιλ μου!! θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια!!!!  ::  

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα
Μιχάλης!!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Μιχάλη επειδή δεν είμαι και ο καλύτερος να σου εξηγήσει τεχνικά θέματα...σου παραθέτω μερικά λινκ που θα βρείς απαντήσεις σίγουρα!!!!!!
Ρίξε μια ματιά...
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=2543
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=413
viewtopic.php?f=55&t=990
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=97

Αν δυσκολεύεσαι ακόμα μας λές για να βοηθήσουν οι πιο εξοικειωμένοι με τη τεχνολογία ...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν , στην αρχική του forum , δεξιά --> , πάνω απο το Νέες δημοσιεύσεις , έχει μια εικόνα . Πατάς την εικόνα και σε βγάζει στο προφίλ σου . Στο προφίλ σου πατάς το "Προφίλ" που είναι κάτω απο το "Επισκόπηση" και πάνω απο το "Ρυθμήσεις Κοινότητας" . Μετά απο εκεί πατάς το "Επεξεργασία άβαταρ" και ανεβάζεις μια φωτογραφία . Κάνε αυτό τώρα και πάω να δω πως κάνεις album γιατί δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να φτιάξω ακόμα .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Για album φωτογραφιών , πας στην Αρχική αριστερά , στο Φωτογαφίες , πατάς " Create / order my albums " , κάνεις 1 νέο album , το ονομάζεις , μετά αφου το σόσεις πατάς " Continue " .
Mετά πατάς το "upload fille" οπου βρείσκεται πάνω απο τα create ... , ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες , πατάς Continue και μετά ξανα πατάς Continue.
Mετά επιλέγεις σε ποιά album θα ανέβουν οι φωτογραφίες και that's it   :winky:

----------


## michael

οκ παιδια ευχαριστω!!

----------


## michael

η φωτογραφια ειναι ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου χομπι!!!

----------


## michael

οχ κιαλλο προβλημα!~!!οταν ανεβαζω την φωτογραφια μου δεν ανεβαινει και βγαζει αυτο  

->Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 13056 bytes) in /hermes/bosweb/web234/b2344/ipg.italikaborgigr/greekbirdclub/includes/functions_upload.php on line 402

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> οχ κιαλλο προβλημα!~!!οταν ανεβαζω την φωτογραφια μου δεν ανεβαινει και βγαζει αυτο  
> 
> ->Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 13056 bytes) in /hermes/bosweb/web234/b2344/ipg.italikaborgigr/greekbirdclub/includes/functions_upload.php on line 402


Πολύ απλό , οι φωτογραφίες οπου θες να ανεβάσεις είναι πολύ μεγάλες και δεν τις ανεβάζει .
1 Δοκίμασε να τις κόψεις με όποιο πρόγραμα θες ,
2 Άλλαξε το μέγεθος της φωτογραφίας με όποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα θες ,
3 Στείλε μου τις φωτογραφίες να σου της κόψω εγώ .

Αν θες στείλε μου pm να σου πω μερικά προγράμματα   :winky:  .

----------


## Niva2gr

Μιχάλη, το φόρουμ  επιτρέπει το ανέβασμα αρχείων μέχρι κάποιου μεγέθους. Πρέπει να μικρύνεις τη φωτογραφία για να την ανεβάσεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Δοκίμασε αυτο.....

http://download.cnet.com/Free-Picture-R ... 97789.html

----------


## gwt

Θέλω και γω να κάνω μια πρόταση:  το αγαπημένο μου πρόγραμμα για τέτοιου είδους επεξεργασία (δηλαδή απλά πράγματα:  ψαλίδισμα/crop, σμίκρυνση/μεγέθυνση, ψιλο-επεξεργασία χρωμάτων) είναι το IrfanView, που είναι μικρό σε μέγεθος (και κατά την εγκατάσταση και ως προς τη χρήση της μνήμης κατά τη λειτουργία του), πανεύκολο στη χρήση, κάνει και  batch processing (αν θες πχ να επεξεργαστείς ή μετονομάσεις ομαδικά πολλά αρχεία μαζί) και, το σημαντικότερο για μένα, δεν αφήνει "κατάλοιπα" στα Windows!  (αυτά τα "σκουπίδια" που μαζεύονται με τον καιρό και κάνουν τον υπολογιστή όλο και πιο αργό). 

Έχω μόνο θετικά λόγια να πω για το Irfanview.   ::    Το μόνο παράπονό μου είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται σε Linux.  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Κιόμος , μην ξεχνάς το πρόγραμμα "Wine"   :winky:   :winky:  .
Χάρη σε αυτό μπορείς να λειτουργείς οτι πρόγραμμα θες σε Linux   :winky:  . Σε γλυτόνει απο πολλά  "fullyhappy" .

----------


## gwt

> Κιόμος , μην ξεχνάς το πρόγραμμα "Wine"    .
> Χάρη σε αυτό μπορείς να λειτουργείς οτι πρόγραμμα θες σε Linux   . Σε γλυτόνει απο πολλά  "fullyhappy" .


Κωνσταντίνε, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και γουστάρω πολύ που συναντώ φίλο του Open Source!   ::    Ο βασικός μου υπολογιστής είναι Linux (αποκλειστικά, οπότε γιοκ από Wine) αλλά έχω κι έναν καβάντζα dual boot για κάποια Windows-only προγράμματα που καμιά φορά υποχρεούμαι να χρησιμοποιήσω.  Εκείνος όμως παίρνει μπρος με μανιβέλλα και τον βαριέμαιαιαι...    :sleep:  

Αλλά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το Wine!   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Κωνσταντίνος
> 
> Κιόμος , μην ξεχνάς το πρόγραμμα "Wine"    .
> Χάρη σε αυτό μπορείς να λειτουργείς οτι πρόγραμμα θες σε Linux   . Σε γλυτόνει απο πολλά  "fullyhappy" .
> 
> 
> Κωνσταντίνε, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και γουστάρω πολύ που συναντώ φίλο του Open Source!     Ο βασικός μου υπολογιστής είναι Linux (αποκλειστικά, οπότε γιοκ από Wine) αλλά έχω κι έναν καβάντζα dual boot για κάποια Windows-only προγράμματα που καμιά φορά υποχρεούμαι να χρησιμοποιήσω.  Εκείνος όμως παίρνει μπρος με μανιβέλλα και τον βαριέμαιαιαι...    
> 
> Αλλά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το Wine!


Και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Open source . Αν θες άνοιξε 1 θέμα για να συνομιλίσουμε πάνω σε αυτό .
+ Οτι την MIcrossoft και το λογισμικό της δεν την ξεπλένει ούτε ο Ειρινικός (απο αυτά που έχει κάνει).

Ας συνεχίσει όμως αυτό το θέμα με το "φωτογραφίες" .
Σου στέλνω pm .

----------

